# EZ Detail wheel Brush falling apart



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys, anybody ever had an EZ Detail wheel brush plastic tip fall apart and leave the metal exposed? Does anybody know customer services email address for UK customers? The brush is a few years old but I didn't expect it to fall apart! Ian
















Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

You can new tips from the likes of Excel Detailing Supplies.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Mine died a couple of weeks back but it snapped at the handle, had no issues with the tip, mine was a few years old too so didn't owe me anything, replaced with the red version


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Its a couple of years old and certainly looks like you've had your use out of it.

Granted its an unusual way for it to fail, but all of the products we buy are perishable in one way or another unfortunately and dont last forever. I would just move on and replace it like for like or go for something new if theres something else you fancy.

Even with the best customer service in the world, highly doubt you will get very far with a 2 year old brush that looks to have had alot of use.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is many years old, all be it I dont use it much, the rubber collar in between the handle and the brush has disintegrated now and completely turned to a brittle hard plastic now. More my fault for lack of use than the fault of the brush though.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

My EZ detail brush is 8 years old now and has had a massive amount of use. The handle snapped, repaired, but is a bit shorter. The tip was replaced too. You can get those things on ebay for a coupke of quid for a pack of ten (can't think of the name of them now), but you could appropriate one from a clothes airer or alike. I love mine, better than any other brush I've used.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’m a home DIYER and this happened to mine, despite normally only being used with snow foam....


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I put a crimp sleeve on the top and lasted for years, owned me 5 pence


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guy's,

I thought I would let you all know what happened with E Z Detail regarding the wheel brush. I emailed them to ask them if they could help me with my problem (rubber/plastic tip falling apart) making the brush unusable. They told me that they would get there UK distributor to send a replacement brush, which I received on Saturday. That's great customer service. 



Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

ian180p said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> I thought I would let you all know what happened with E Z Detail regarding the wheel brush. I emailed them to ask them if they could help me with my problem (rubber/plastic tip falling apart) making the brush unusable. They told me that they would get there UK distributor to send a replacement brush, which I received on Saturday. That's great customer service.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


That's great service. I wonder if they'd do my 'Tigger's Broom' one. lol


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, thats pretty good of them to do that.


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

nicks16v said:


> Yeah, thats pretty good of them to do that.


I thought the same. I always appreciate good service and I like to tell everybody about it. I think we live in a world where it's too easy to jump all over a company if something goes wrong but when a company delivers great service we don't praise them enough.

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great customer service and result:thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

If it was purchased from a reputable seller, that would be the place to go.
I know the one I use would be onit in a NY minute.


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Itstony said:


> If it was purchased from a reputable seller, that would be the place to go.
> 
> I know the one I use would be onit in a NY minute.


It's been sorted by EZ Detail bas per my post yesterday.

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Their aftersales is second to non for me, I had an issue with one and they sent me tips in post, they got lost coming from US and when I mailed them back a few weeks later they said they would send out more. to my shock a box arrived with a set of EZ brushes with an apology know that's what I call customer service.


----------



## ian180p (Aug 25, 2014)

Derekh929 said:


> Their aftersales is second to non for me, I had an issue with one and they sent me tips in post, they got lost coming from US and when I mailed them back a few weeks later they said they would send out more. to my shock a box arrived with a set of EZ brushes with an apology know that's what I call customer service.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that has experienced there great customer service. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------

